# Out of Network Streaming



## Rangers4me (May 18, 2001)

I am on the road and am trying to stream both live TV and recorded shows from my Roamio Pro to my iPhone. Every channel or recording I try to stream gives the message - "Away From Home Network: While you're away from your home network, some options are not available."

I thought "Sling" like functionality was part of this?


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

I think it's "Coming soon"


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to an interview the CEO gave during the Roamio launch it's coming "this Fall".


----------



## Envy2 (Sep 13, 2013)

Remote streaming from my Roamio Plus to my iPad works using a VPN already, even over LTE.

There's no technical issue preventing this from working today, but for whatever reason TiVo has delayed it. Likely they want to implement their own dynamic DNS service rather than relying on users to do so themselves and thus disabled the feature.

Using a VPN also gets around similar artificial restrictions in other software, such as the TWC TV app.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

Envy2 said:


> Remote streaming from my Roamio Plus to my iPad works using a VPN already, even over LTE.
> 
> There's no technical issue preventing this from working today, but for whatever reason TiVo has delayed it. Likely they want to implement their own dynamic DNS service rather than relying on users to do so themselves and thus disabled the feature.
> 
> Using a VPN also gets around similar artificial restrictions in other software, such as the TWC TV app.


Would you mind explaining your VPN solution a little bit? Was strongly considering setting something up in my home as well so I could accomplish this very thing and saw on the forum mixed results.

Thanks!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's my understanding that you can't get a functional VPN connection unless you jail break your iOS device. So this is not really a viable solution for most people.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My VPN solution requires OpenVPN, which is only available on jailbroken iOS devices. That being said, it _technically_ works but since it relies on good upstream bandwidth, it wasn't actually usable for me.


----------



## fungflex (Aug 28, 2010)

Shame. I have a very solid upstream speed (25+) from FIOS, but as an active iOS developer all my devices are on iOS 7 and therefore cannot be jailbroken.


----------



## jscozz (Sep 28, 2002)

Hmmm... iOS 7 support per app vpn connectivity... but I can't find any info on how it works. I'd be curios if this would allow you to connect to home vpn whenever you run tivo app.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It would only work if the VPN client in iOS supports features like Bonjour forwarding. The current VPN software in iOS doesn't, which is why I had to use OpenVPN.


----------

